# Look at this ripped 8 month old APBT.



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Getting ready for ADBA Nationals!upruns::woof:up:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Working out APBT whining on the flirt pole. - YouTube


----------



## Achilles.10.7 (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy $&@#! To that last one, that's a good looking dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Love the second to last pic. Lookin good 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking really good there Megan. I cant wait to see how Dirty does at Nationals.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is so handsome, I love his face!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She looks great!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Omw what a GORGEOUS dog! Good luck for the event.

That second picture is superb. He looks like he is having an absolute blast.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Achilles.10.7 said:


> Holy $&@#! To that last one, that's a good looking dog!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


THANK YOU!



mccoypitbulls said:


> What they said.impressive


Thanks!



MY MIKADO said:


> Looking really good there Megan. I cant wait to see how Dirty does at Nationals.


He's gonna smoke em. :cheers:


::::COACH:::: said:


> He is so handsome, I love his face!


Thanks!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied

if you'll put the arrow on the words access denied, then click for some reason it works that way,

but this is the way one should be looking, to go to the nationals,
where's it gonna be this year?


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

surfer said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied
> 
> if you'll put the arrow on the words access denied, then click for some reason it works that way,
> 
> ...


Still not seeing the ped, is there a picture on there? He will be in 9 to 12 male pups and we have JUST begun our conditioning program a few days ago. :cheers: Nat's are hosted by the ADBA club I'm in, in Dewey OK


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm seeing it just fine, and the picture also.

put the arrow on 'online pedigrees' the words and then click,
welder taught me that. it should come up, it does for every one else.

we had the nationals here in nc last year


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah for some reason it's still not working. Hmm weird, I share my ped from there all the time.


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

What is his diet and exercise routine? My boys 6 MO and almost 50 pounds and were trying to bulk him up


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i even did it from your post, put the arrow, on the words online pedigrees,
and it should switch from the arrow to the finger when you click,
comes right up. or just look up A&J's DUKE
its got a pic and a ped


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

*sigh* I got it Surfer. lol 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [298947] :: A & J KENNEL'S DUKE


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

looks like i'm gonna have to hitch a ride on your 'cape'
SUPER 'BULLY' GAL

i still havent figured out how to hook-up my printer/ scanner
and i dropped about 2 bills on getting it with everything to go with it.

its a HPphotosmart 5520 print, scan, copy, and web is whats on it.

do you know anything about them? the guy said supposed to be a good one,
but you know how salesmen are


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Surfer you bring duke down to nats or is he riding down with some one?


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Batista B said:


> What is his diet and exercise routine? My boys 6 MO and almost 50 pounds and were trying to bulk him up


I feed him Diamond Naturals chicken and rice formula he was doing 2 1/2 cups a day but now 2 cups a day. His exercise routine has been pretty sporadic since he's a puppy. But usually flirt pole at least every other day, walks and we just started some light drag work the other day.



surfer said:


> i even did it from your post, put the arrow, on the words online pedigrees,
> and it should switch from the arrow to the finger when you click,
> comes right up. or just look up A&J's DUKE
> its got a pic and a ped


I found it. Nice looking dog. Mine's just a baby still.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i didnt see how old your baby was at first, but i kind of differ from what some judges thinks looks good.

i think a puppy should look like a puppy, until they are at least 1yr old.
their body is still developing. i've seen people been in 4-6month pups
that look like they been in a keep, and win.

but, to me thats says 'we want your dogs to look like this'..................

you dont do that to humans, why dogs,

so, in my opinion, your dog[puppy] looks exactly like its supposed to at that age,
good job.


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

surfer said:


> i didnt see how old your baby was at first, but i kind of differ from what some judges thinks looks good.
> 
> i think a puppy should look like a puppy, until they are at least 1yr old.
> their body is still developing. i've seen people been in 4-6month pups
> ...


Thank ya very much! He placed in all but once class he was entered in in 4 to 6 males. He got one blue ribbon and the judge said she liked to see a "plump" puppy because he was a little fatty. hehe

We just feed him good and exercise him. 

Pic from his first show weekend.


----------

